# Erste Benchsession von DOM1N4TOR13 und Johnny the Gamer



## Johnny the Gamer (16. September 2009)

Hi,
DOM1N4TOR13 und ich möchten demnächst unsere erste Benchsession machen.
Jetzt bleiben allerdings ein paar Fragen :

1. Welche Kühlmethoden empfehlt ihr ?
2. Woher kriegen wir diese "Dinger", wo ihr das Dice reinmacht ?
3. Wieiviel Dice brauchen wir ?

Bitte um eure Hilfe, da wir hier noch echter Noobies sind  

Gruß
Johnny & DOM1N4TOR13


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (16. September 2009)

Hier im forum gibt es "der8auer" oder so...der verkauft die Pots für dice und ln2 soweit ich weiß.

seid ihr euch über die gefahren der evtl kaputten hardware bewusst?^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. September 2009)

> seid ihr euch über die gefahren der evtl kaputten hardware bewusst?^^



Noch nicht


----------



## Icke&Er (16. September 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Noch nicht


 
Dann lies DAS!


----------



## speddy411 (16. September 2009)

Also Erfahrung habei ich auch noch nicht aber immerhin schon das ganze Equipment...

Die "Dinger" die du meinst sind Pots..

Hier im Forum verkauftt die der8auer und Contact (von ihm hab ich meinen).

Kühlen kannst du dann mit LN2 (Flüssigstickstoff) oder eben Dice (Trockeneis) wobei Dice sich für den Anfang wahrscheinlich mehr lohnen würde....


Wieviel ihr brauht liegt daran was ihr für HW habt und was ihr wie lange benchen wollt....


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (16. September 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Noch nicht



es kann zur kondenswasserbildung kommen...wenn das aufs mobo kommt oder so...


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2009)

Huhu 

Diese "Dinger" werden Pots oder Container genannt und ihr könnt gerne einen bei mir kaufen. Ich sende euch einen Vorschlag per PN 

Habt ihr euch schon in die Materie eingelesen?


----------



## Icke&Er (16. September 2009)

kann die Pots nur empfehlen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. September 2009)

> Habt ihr euch schon in die Materie eingelesen?


Ich werds heut abend noch machen, Dominator ist nicht mehr on...


----------



## Icke&Er (16. September 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich werds heut abend noch machen, Dominator ist nicht mehr on...


 
Dann tu das erstmal und wenn dan immernoch Fragen offen sind stehen dir die Meister bestimmt mit Rat und Tat zur Seite


----------



## Hollywood (17. September 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich werds heut abend noch machen, Dominator ist nicht mehr on...



 Hey, ich bin auch noch kein Profi in Sachen Extreme OC. Habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Dice gearbeitet. Aber wenn ich lese, dass Du dich da "heute Abend" noch einlesen magst, dann rate ich dir: Nimm dir lieber etwas mehr Zeit! Ich habe Wochen/Monate mit lesen in diversen Foren verbracht, bevor ich meine erste Dicesession hatte. Besorgt euch am besten "alte" Hardware zum üben, um überhaupt ein Gefühl für die ganze Sache zu bekommen. Meine erste Session mit LN2 steht kurz bevor, und ich habe einen großen Respekt vor der Aktion. Ich würde sagen: Nur nichts überstürzen und erst mal richtig vertraut mit der Materie machen.

Trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel Spass bei den Vorbereitungen und noch mehr Spass beim benchen.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (17. September 2009)

Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Also mit "demnächst" ist natürlich nicht dieses Wochenende gemeint, sondern wir wollten einfach nur mal in Erfahrung bringen, was man alles so braucht und wo man es herbekommt etc etc.

Im Winter werden wir es dann wahrscheinlich irgendwann machen, wenn man sowieso keine Lust hat rauszugehen.

MfG
D0M1N4T0R13


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (18. September 2009)

Wo kommt ihr eigentlich her bzw wo wollt ihr das machen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2009)

Dominator und ich wohnen 10 min in Berlin voneinander entfernt


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (18. September 2009)

haha geil. ich komm auch aus berlin nur jeder den ich sonst hier frage an hardwarefreaks sagt mir dass er doch nicht bescheuert is und so - wegen dice etc..


----------



## sinthor4s (23. September 2009)

cool eine kleine benchsession in berlin^^
sagt ma wo wohnt ihr denn in berlin? (grobe richtung(bezirk))


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Wir beide wohnen in Reinickendorf.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

cool ich auch, wenn ich hardware stelle etc könnt ich vllt mitmachen? xD


----------



## sinthor4s (24. September 2009)

hilfe reinickendorf xD das ist ja am anderen ende der welt(berlin) xD
also wenn ihr eine weitere person ertragen könntet würde ich zugucken und ich hab hier noch ne hd 4870 auf die keiner wert legt^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

also ich würde mich über die möglichkeit mit einer ati karte arbeiten zu können freuen xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Keine Sorge, ich habe auch ne 4890 

Aber warum nur zugucken ?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

ich glaub wenns so weitergeht brauchen wir ne lagerhalle - sponsored by caseking vllt xDDD

ps: und unseren eigenen reaktor


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

keine Sorge, ich habe einen Dachboden, wo nichts steht.
Der ist bestimmt 60 m² groß.
Für Platz wäre also gesorgt 

Edit : Für den eigenen Reaktor müssen wir dann halt alle in die Pedalen treten ^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

das klingt ja nach nem lustigen wochenende oder so xDDD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Ja wa, i-wie schon 

Problem ist nur, dass mein Mainboard schon wieder schrott ist, ich muss es morgen zu VV-Computer schicken, die schicken das dann an MSI, die wieder an VV und dann wieder an mich 
Hoffen wir, dass es überhaupt wieder bei mir ankommt 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

was is denn für eines kaputt?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

790FX-GD70 von MSI


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

hmmm wenn mein intel kram kommt hab ich ein m3n-ht von asus über und benutze es erstmal nich xD

ps: was haste mit dem teil gemacht dass es putt is oo


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Also, das erste war defekt. zurückgeschickt.
Beim Bekommenen (das, was ich jetzt habe) ist offensichtlich der Sound-Chip kaputt 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

sowas nervt richtig...hab mir ne soundkarte gekauft xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Ja, sowas wie ne Soundkarte ist schon was feines 

Aber nun wieder BTT ^^

Wieiviel Dice würden wir denn dann brauchen ?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

emm wenn wir 3 oder mehr sind..sollten wir nich unter 10kg nehmen xD


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Also wenn ihr noch unterstützung braucht wäre ich bestimmt auch dabei! Hätte sogar einen CPU-Pot den ich mitbringen könnte!
Und Berlin ist ca 1.5H Fahrtzeit

MFG


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> emm wenn wir 3 oder mehr sind..sollten wir nich unter 10kg nehmen xD



Ich würde mindestens 12,5kg pro Person rechnen!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

öhh das läuft ja richtig gut, das würde ja sogar heißen dass wir vllt jmd haben der es kann und dann könnte ich meinen i7 quälen^^

okay also für dice könn wir so 50€ mind. einrechnen? xD


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Und Hier könnt ihr es bestellen!

Wie der8auer schon sagte, 10KG reichen niemals!
30 brauchen wir mindestens!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

O_o d.h. 55€ nur für dice^^ teures hobby xD


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> O_o d.h. 55€ nur für dice^^ teures hobby xD


 
Hat ja auch nie einer gesagt, dass es billig wäre!
Und Isomaterila + Isopropanol + Zubehör braucht ihr auchnoch!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

Zubehör?? welcher art?

naja mit iso könnt ich ja direkt n pot kaufen...

is isopropanol auch so teuer?? xD


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Isopropanol kostet ca 3€ und mit Zubehör ist halt als das gemeint was nochso anfällt!
z.B. Nen Löffel/Kelle/... womit ich das Dice umfülle, Schutzhandschuhe, villt auchnoch ne Brille,....

MFG


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

kelle geht doch auch aus plastik oder?

handschuhe...müssten ich oder mein vater irgendwo haben... brillen sowieso^^


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Es steht doch auch nochgarnet fest ob die Session überhaupt steigt! oder?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

stimmt derzeit is nix festgelegt, aber ich bin jmd der sehr gerne im vorraus plant und denkt und rechnet etc um dann kurz vorher festzustellen dass das geld nicht reicht

ich würde mir glaub ich ne rippe für ne session ausreißen^^ daher...ahh^^


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Nadann setzt dich mal ran und organisiere was!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

mein hauptproblem is dass ich zwar in der woche immer rumhänge und nix zu tun habe, ansonsten aber immer meine freundin mich beschäftigt^^

deshalb mangelt es mir an zeit und hier bei mir geht eh nicht mangels erlaubnis -_-

hat jmd ne idee wie man daraus n wohltätigkeits-event machen kann?? dann könnte man vllt sponsoren gewinnen^^


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Dann klopf mal bei den großen Marken an und frage!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

denkst du ernsthaft das klappt? xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Das klappt schon


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

haha das wäre richtig lustig aber ich bezweifel es irgendwie^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. September 2009)

Doch das kann durchaus klappen....
Insbesondere Mushkin is da sehr kooperativ.....


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

das heißt wenn wir z.B. mushkin grakas dicen würden oder so? ... hmm

ps: es wäre auch für einen guten zweck wenn sie mich mit ihrer hardware für lau vollstopfn oder? xDD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Ich hab die Idee :
Wie wärs, wenn wir in 3 Wochen erstmal ne Lan machen und meine Dachboden angucken  und shcon mal ein bisl planen... ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. September 2009)

3 wochen ka mal schaun^^


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Das wird eng, da dann mein Studium schon angefangen hat!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. September 2009)

Naja, mal sehen


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

3 wochen hört sich doch perfekt an^^
da sind dann herbstferien und es gibt nix zu tun...
ansonsten... ich werd deshalb erstma nich benchen weil ich
im mom keine ersatzhardware hätte und schon ein ausfallendes teil (bis auf die graka) schon ziemlich fatal wäre aber ich guck mal was sich machn lässt vllt komm ich noch billig an benchkram ran 
noch eine sache zum zubehör.... ohne isolierung geht nix also an armaflex und ähnliches denken


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

okay...naja ich hab mir meine ersatzhardware gerade gekauft - q6600 mit 8800gts xD...allerdings wird mein erster Bench NICHT mit dem i7 sein^^


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

is doch klar oder? ^^ ich würd auch nicht gleich mit nem i7 benchen xD
wenn alles gut geht kann ich auch benchen und nehme dann verschiedene grakas (hab hier bestimmt 3-4 rumzuliegen) und ansonsten bench ich vllt mal meinen kleinen e4500 

Edit um nich noch einen post aufmachn zu müssen xD:
ok ich hab ich mich umgeguckt und werd wahrscheinlich heute noch meine benchhardware bestellen^^ 
einfach mal n bissel was kleines zum anfangen... und wenn ich mich nich total verrechnet hab hab ich immernoch genug
knete für nen neuen stereoamp übrig *sabber*


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

ja irgendwie is ein i7 ein wenig zu schade dafür ... bzw das board.^^ muss mal schauen wie ich das geldlich hinbekomm x_x


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

noch ein vorteil das wir es in 3 wochen vorhaben^^ dadurch kann man noch in ruhe liefern lassen und geld zusammenkratzen xD außerdem müssten wir gucken wie wir das mit dem dice machen (also konkrete menge pro kopf und so)
ich werd mich wahrscheinlich wieder um mitternacht oder so melden xD 
(badminton und warhammer sind bis dahin im weg xDD)


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

naja in 3 wochen wirds für mich schwer a) muss ich mein taschengeld von oktober komplett für anderes ausgeben und b) wollten wir da doch eh erstmal ne lanparty machen und n bisl planen?!^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Seh ich genauso und die kostet ja einglück kein geld


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

also wenn ich so an UNSERE stromrechnung denke.,..^^ xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Ein Glück hat keiner von uns SLI oder Crossfire


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

doch ich...^^ ich nutze zusätzlich zu der gtx295 nämlich ab heute die gtx260 als physX ^^

ps: und per sli bridge als ram-spender^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Och ne 
Denn brauchst du ja einen eigenen generator


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

naja mein system ohne die 260 zieht unter vollast etwa 605W...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

also ungefähr 800 W


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

naja nich ganz iwie wird die 260 ja net sonderlich ausgelastet als physx..außer vllt bei batman...bisher bin ich aufm 620 W netzteil mit der konfig gefahren aber heut bau ich um da kommt das 850W ding wieder rein^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Ich kann ja 5 € Eintritt nehmen, dann sind die Stromkosten wieder rein


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

oah^^ xD


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Nein, war natürlich ein Scherz


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

besser so^^


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

so bin schon wieder da^^
von mir aus darfst du gerne eintritt nehmen aber dann erwarte ich warme brötchen zum frühstück 
(und nach einer nacht brauch ich VIELE brötchen (bin 1.90 groß und n bissel über 100 kilo schwer...also wirklich viele brötchen))


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

O_o ey leute ich darf windows neu machen wegen amd/intel umstieg -.- alles kackt ab -.-


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Omg :d


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

dann zieh dir gleich windows 7 rauf^^ am besten vom stick aus dann dauert das  10-15 minuten^^


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

ich mach vista ich nehme kein 7.


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

dann halt vista^^ is im grunde genommen auch egal xD ich hab auch noch vista und werde mir 7 wahrscheinlich erst weihnachten holen^^
trotzdem unbedingt mit usb stick installieren das dauert nen bruchteil der CD/DVD-zeit


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

jopp über usb is scho geil^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Aber wie macht man denn vista auf einen stick ?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

DAS weiß ich noch nich so genau. aber bei 7 gibts direkt ne version.

bei vista einfach n bootbaren usbstick erstellen und die install files druff kopieren würd ich schätzen


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

man muss einfach nur den stick formatieren und eine aktive partition draufpacken... dann noch die iso bzw dvd auf den stick entpacken/rüberziehen und fertig


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (25. September 2009)

da hhaben wirs xD


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

da haben wir was?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. September 2009)

Die Anleitung


----------



## sinthor4s (25. September 2009)

xD na dann viel erfolg


----------



## Hollywood (25. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich würde mindestens 12,5kg pro Person rechnen!



Hey,
ich hatte bei meiner ersten Trockeneissession 30 Kg. Das hat gereicht um 9 Stunden einen E6850 zu kühlen. Dazu muss ich sagen: Mein Pot ist gigantisch gross gewesen. Gibt sicher auch welche, die nicht so viel brauchen. Also mit 10 Kilo.... das wird wohl nichts.

lg

Hollywood


----------

